# Stripers - where and how?



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm an out of area (ish), newer angler - and since I've gotten seriously into fishing in the last year, I've done a lot of reading about striper fishing. Quite a bit on this forum, actually. A lot of people catch big stripers in fresh water, and a lot I see get reeled in from salt. Living in Panama City and having never caught one (or fished for one) I don't really know where to start. I know St. Andrews over here has a lot of brackish water, but so does Phillip's Inlet. I also am totally foreign to what tackle is best for the target. 

So, some quick questions, if y'all please - What kind of rod, reel, and bait setup is recommended? I have a 7", medium action spinning reel which I think should be fine? As for bait - clueless.

Second - if anyone knows a location, that'd be awesome. I'm not looking to land a 30-some-odd pound fish, I just want a respectable, fun fight.

Last - Any particular tide structure or time of day that's best for these fish?

Direction is appreciated, guys!

-R.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

The lakes in Ala.-- Lay, Martin < mitchell , Smith, is the only places I've heard and fished for big Stripers


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Chattahoochie


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Lake Talquin between (TAL)lahassee and (QUIN)cy florida is full of BIG stripers.


----------



## g8rvet (May 24, 2011)

and Lake Seminole in Fl and Georgia.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome inputs, guys. I appreciate the heads up. Lake Talquin and Chatahoochie are somewhat close to me, so maybe I can check them out.

What is some recommended tackle?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Ringo Redux said:


> Awesome inputs, guys. I appreciate the heads up. Lake Talquin and Chatahoochie are somewhat close to me, so maybe I can check them out.
> 
> What is some recommended tackle?


I used to catch them while fishing for bass.. same kind of stuff - spinner baits with chartreuse skirts, rapala xrap in blue/chrome color... never caught them on live bait, but the guys that were focusing on them would use live bait and do really well. Always heard the bite was a lot better at night, just never had the guts to get out on the river at night.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

At lake talquin there are a lot of them out by the dam. They say the best time is in the fall, but i'm sure you can catch them about any time. A white bucktail jig is the most popular lure.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

For the big ones, big bucktail jigs and monster shad or skipjack. Don't know how far you want to travel, but several consecutive world records came from the Clinch River/Melton Hill lake at the Bull Run Steam Plant near Oak Ridge, TN. They frequently catch 60 pounders there in the winter.


----------

